# Thinking about divorce



## Catersi (Mar 29, 2015)

So I gathered a list of reasons for divorcing my wife, let me know if they are good or bad.

1. Does not care about my health or take it serious: since most of my health problems are internal she seems to think I am faking them even though I have several dr apps a month.

2. Never get sex when I want it: the only time we have sex is whenever she wants it. She won't let me come inside.

3. Is cheap: she won't split bills with me, she assumes I'm going to pay them myself and acts stupid whenever I ask her to help me with half, and it takes her several days if she even Help me in the end.

4. Not supportive of me or anything I set my mind to: im irately shut my ideas down without even looking into it, I've lost all my goals and aspirations at this moment.

5. Thinks I'm faking my health problems: won't even talk to my doctors.

6. Disrespectful: every other word when speaking to me is; *****, ******, dumbass.
Am I wrong to even contemplate divorce?


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Divorce her


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I would divorce her over the first reason alone. You lack a loving marriage with the first reason and I did not read the rest.

If you have any issues on your end, I suggest you work on that as well. WE all have things we need to improve, so good luck. The positive changes you make will alter the probability of finding a successful relationship. You will look for some of the same characteristics from your own change.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

#1 is, pardon the pun, terminal.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Catersi said:


> So I gathered a list of reasons for divorcing my wife, let me know if they are good or bad.


How long have the two of you been married?
How old are you two?
Do you have any children? If so how old are they?



Catersi said:


> 1. Does not care about my health or take it serious: since most of my health problems are internal she seems to think I am faking them even though I have several dr apps a month.





Catersi said:


> 5. Thinks I'm faking my health problems: won't even talk to my doctors.


This #1 and #5 are the same topic.

This is not good. Other than the fact that she does not believe you…. how to your health problems impact her? 



Catersi said:


> 2. Never get sex when I want it: the only time we have sex is whenever she wants it. She won't let me come inside.


Problems with a couple’s sex life usually means that there are serious problems elsewhere in the relationship. Clearly there are.



Catersi said:


> 3. Is cheap: she won't split bills with me, she assumes I'm going to pay them myself and acts stupid whenever I ask her to help me with half, and it takes her several days if she even Help me in the end.


Do both of you have jobs? What percentage of the joint income does she earn? It sounds like the two of you do not have a joint account. Is that so? 

What does she spend her money on?



Catersi said:


> 4. Not supportive of me or anything I set my mind to: im irately shut my ideas down without even looking into it, I've lost all my goals and aspirations at this moment.


Can you give us some examples of your ideas that she shuts down? What goals? What aspirations?
Why can’t you follow your own goals and aspirations since they are yours? What do you need from her to follow your own goals and aspirations?



Catersi said:


> 6. Disrespectful: every other word when speaking to me is; *****, ******, dumbass.


Not nice at all. She clearly is foul mouthed and does not respect you.



Catersi said:


> Am I wrong to even contemplate divorce?


No, you are not wrong. Have the two of you ever been to marriage counseling?


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

All of the money should be in one account. She shouldn't be calling you names. You are having sex, if you divorce her you might end up alone and having no sex plus health problems.


----------



## Catersi (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay so here's a little more info so you can understand me better. 

First of all its my fault for getting with her even though she was a drunk and a ****, cheated on me with her baby daddy, she had no stability in her life. I caught her talking to the baby daddy saying she was just using me and that it's nothing serious with me. I'm an idiot go figure, we all make mistakes. I am a medically retired service member, she's 22 im 30, my health problems are traumatic brain injury, chronic pain and adhd got worse with war injuries. Forward til today, we have a 2 year old together. She denies all my advances and o never get sex when I want, I've talked to her about it several times, still no change. Seen on her browser history she's been trying to find out when her baby daddy is getting out of jail. Hits me when I try to discipline her kid from you guessed it, the baby daddy. It's like an investment that went sour and I think it's time to cash out.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess it's time to move on.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Catersi said:


> Okay so here's a little more info so you can understand me better.
> 
> First of all its my fault for getting with her even though she was a drunk and a ****, cheated on me with her baby daddy, she had no stability in her life. I caught her talking to the baby daddy saying she was just using me and that it's nothing serious with me. I'm an idiot go figure, we all make mistakes. I am a medically retired service member, she's 22 im 30, my health problems are traumatic brain injury, chronic pain and adhd got worse with war injuries. Forward til today, we have a 2 year old together. She denies all my advances and o never get sex when I want, I've talked to her about it several times, still no change. Seen on her browser history she's been trying to find out when her baby daddy is getting out of jail. Hits me when I try to discipline her kid from you guessed it, the baby daddy. It's like an investment that went sour and I think it's time to cash out.


There is no love or respect in your marriage. You need to confront her immediately and tell her you are leaving, see what she says. Do you love her, what about your son?


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Catersi said:


> Okay so here's a little more info so you can understand me better.
> 
> First of all its my fault for getting with her even though she was a drunk and a ****, cheated on me with her baby daddy, she had no stability in her life. I caught her talking to the baby daddy saying she was just using me and that it's nothing serious with me. I'm an idiot go figure, we all make mistakes. I am a medically retired service member, she's 22 im 30, my health problems are traumatic brain injury, chronic pain and adhd got worse with war injuries. Forward til today, we have a 2 year old together. She denies all my advances and o never get sex when I want, I've talked to her about it several times, still no change. Seen on her browser history she's been trying to find out when her baby daddy is getting out of jail. Hits me when I try to discipline her kid from you guessed it, the baby daddy. It's like an investment that went sour and I think it's time to cash out.


You are a meal ticket to her...nothing more.
I suggest moving on before she gets her teeth into your pension permanently.


----------



## Catersi (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah I'm not even goin to confront her, I'm just gonna do the paperwork and serve her, talking to her about something that is very clear is not gonna do anything but buy her time for strategizing, you can't duck a meteor if your planet doesn't know its coming,


----------

